# Raccoons



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone want some nice plump raccoons for food or fur? PM me.————SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I know my dad always told stories of going '**** hunting back in Missouri when he was a kid and they weren't out trophy hunting. He claimed "get a nice young one, and they're not to bad a-eatin". But, I do know our childhood memories can be a little bit astray from reality. 
My question is, other than the usual "tastes like chicken" response,...gamey?, more pork than beef?, etc. Is there anyone, given the many fine foods out there, would choose '**** for diner?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is plenty of ***** out there to feed everybody. 
They are taking over. 
I trapped 4 last fall at my cabin on the mountain. 
Was amazed there was that many around up that high.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*The UWN is "Raccoon Central" let me tell ya*

Anything you want, or need, to know about processing and cooking raccoon:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37603-raccoon-2.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37955-baked-raccoon.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37957-pulled-raccoon.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37956-bbq-d-raccoon.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37958-koon-n-kraut.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/25532-baked-raccoon.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Anyone want some nice plump raccoons for food or fur? PM me.----SS


Do you have any idea what they've been feeding on? grain or dumpster diving for used baby diapers?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Do you have any idea what they've been feeding on? grain or dumpster diving for used baby diapers?
> 
> .


They are from a ranch in the Uinta basin. Cattle and alfalfa. River runs through it. No dumpsters around, heck we don't even have garbage service. The raccoons are THICK. It's nothing to call in 10-15 in a few hours using the fox pro. By the way.......calling in raccoons is a really fun activity with kids. Raccoons are much more patient and willing to hang around and get shot than other predators.

Anyway, we have a struggling quail population that we'd like to support so we're asking some of the ***** to vacate. I'm not really interested in eating them but I am willing to skin, gut, preserve, whatever if someone wants a few. ----SS

PS.....I draw the line at the **** weenie toothpick thing. If you want one of those you'll have to fetch it yourself.


----------

